# Swiffer Dusters...



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

I really dislike dusting, so anything to help make it easier, I'm all for. 

I love the swiffer dusters, but hate to spend money on replacing them. So, I decided to try and wash them. 

I was surprised they didn't fall apart. They washed well.:thumb: I washed them on the regular cycle, cold water, and threw them in the dryer. I have done this two times now to the same set of dusters. 

They are not exactly like when they were new, they are a little more puffed up, but they work great. 

I am curious to see how many washings they will stand up to.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## missythemom (May 11, 2010)

Oh cool!! I am going to try this  thanks


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I use my leftover batting (quilting) scraps with the floor swiffer. It actually works out better than using the ones you purchase. They actually create some static electricity, which is good for animal dander/hair, as well as those pesky dust bunnies!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

A good thing to know- thanks


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Cool! I quit buying these a few years ago because I despise the waste, but if they can survive the wash, I may give them another go! Great tip, thanks.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I can't stand the smell of them! They are scented with Fabreeze!

Why do they have to be scented, for goodness sakes?

Am trying the Endust brand.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

We have them around here unscented or I wouldn't have ever used them. I can't stand all that fake smelly stuff! With my last pregnancy we cleared out anything artificial scents because it literally made me get sick and I never bought them again.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I need to try these dusters...thought I did good removing carpet and putting down laminate...never thought my dogs lost so much hair!


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks I will try that


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I'm going to try making some of these out of fleece. I made some out of flannel and was not impressed as the flannel knotted and raveled.


http://www.simplydesigning.net/2012/02/reusable-swifter-duster-cover.html


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Ardie/WI said:


> I'm going to try making some of these out of fleece. I made some out of flannel and was not impressed as the flannel knotted and raveled.
> 
> 
> http://www.simplydesigning.net/2012/02/reusable-swifter-duster-cover.html



I bought a yard plus of fleece for $3.25! Now I have to find the time to see how many dusters I can make out of it!


----------

